# Tiny white spots all over leopard gecko



## Wwelsh64 (May 23, 2017)

Hi this is my second post now with photos of one of my leopard geckos that has tiny white spot all over her back


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wwelsh64 said:


> Hi this is my second post now with photos of one of my leopard geckos that has tiny white spot all over her back


Hard to say going by that pic- we'll need to see a bigger, clearer one.


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Wwelsh64 said:


> Hi this is my second post now with photos of one of my leopard geckos that has tiny white spot all over her back


Hi more likely going into a shed if not.. it could be fungal or parasitic infection which will need checked out .


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

kymberley said:


> Hi more likely going into a shed if not.. it could be fungal or parasitic infection which will need checked out .


I'm wondering if it might be mite eggs/poop.


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Is the leo shown any other symptoms like

lethargy , loss of appetite , weight loss ? scratching against surrounding (leos do this wen skin is ready to come off during a shed a little helping hand lol ) but would also do it if itchy because of mites etc 

how long have they been there if not long id wait it out see if its a shed beginning if not.... please see a vet


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say coming up to shedding. The Leo looks healthy and unless you have other concerns with behaviour or feeding then I wouldn't be inclined to worry. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## In like Flynn (Oct 27, 2021)

Wwelsh64 said:


> Hi this is my second post now with photos of one of my leopard geckos that has tiny white spot all over her back


Did you ever find out what this was? My Gecko has them as well


----------

